# 3D Printing O Scale Tunnel Portals



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

For Christmas I received a Davinici Mini 3D Printer and I've been having a blast. Up until this point I've been printing things made by other people or things I've just tinkered with. I needed to change that.

I really like the looks of MTH tunnel portals but the internal dimensions were just too small for my layout. My layout design has the portals near curves which caused a problem. I'm also needing a double track portal that will work with mix matched track types. I made the MTH ones work by taking a dremel to them but it is really ugly and I've never been very happy with it. 

Last weekend I was looking for a new project so decided to really learn how to use the 3D software. For model making I've tried many different software packages but the easiest to use at my skill level comes built into Windows 10.Microsoft 3D Builder

I knew right away the portal needed to be modular. The maximum size it can print is 6 inches by 6 inches. Luckily, since the mth portals have been working and are just ugly to me, I was able to take the external and my modified internal measurements and create the basic shape of the portal within about 30 minutes. Then I did a really fast print to verify things printed as I expected them. 

I have made both designs I talk about below available on the thingiverse. You can find them here:

O Scale Modular Tunnel Portal for Lionel or MTH Trains
Single Track Stone Tunnel Portal for O Scale Model Trains









It became clear that I would have to hide these seams somehow and this is where most of the time went. The side ones were pretty easy to hide but the center one went through lots of design changes. Lots of people helped out in my layout build thread with ideas and I finally settled on this design which can be expanded to double track

























I printed the first prototype that came out very well. So well that my son commandeered it for his own play things. I just finished printing my second one and it too came out great. 

























I've also been working on a modification of it. I call this one the "Plaster" portal as it's nice and clean. I also wanted a stone version and I quickly found out the only way to make it look good is to actually place each and every stone. A lot of work but it came out looking amazing I think









I've only printed part of this one so far but it really came out great. It is a much more complicated print though. It's been a really fun project and I'm looking forward to what else I can build as my modeling skills get better.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

I've been following your other thread. It's amazing what you have accomplished in a short time with your 3D printer. Can't wait to see what is next.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

That is pretty neat. :thumbsup:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Very impressive! Now you've got me wanting one!:thumbsup:


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

It's a lot of fun  I'm working on making the kline gas station more interesting. We'll see how that comes out. In the mean time I've finished the second portal. One mountain down. Now to figure out the double track portal so those seams are not visible.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

They look fantastic! As for hiding the seams, couldn't you do the stone portal & hide the seams amoung the stone joints, sorta like a puzzle?


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Really nice.

This is the future, folks, including the concepts in my 'cool' thread.

OP, again, really nice.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I finally finished up the double portals. Now I have replaced all 4 portals on the table and I think it looks really good. I'm toying with how to paint them now. I think I'll have to hit them with a white primer and then do a series of washes over them. That might work the best. 

I did update the thingiverse listing to include 2 new top left and right portions. These allow you to print the double portal with just the center seam that is hidden by the text area. 

I printed one of the stone ones but it didn't really fit in well with the rest of what's on the table so decided to keep them all the same.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Real nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2017)

The portals look fabulous.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a great use of the 3D printer, they look great and have your unique touch.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks  It is really cool to have my dad's birth year on one, my grandfathers (who started this whole thing with my dad) on another, and then mine and my son's on the smaller ones. My son loves watching the trains go through "his" tunnel


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

His tunnel, that's pretty cool. I'm glad you're enjoying this, it's a nice addition to the layout.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

That is some great work!


----------

